# The Rise of UKIP



## tom_bombadil (May 3, 2013)

Last night saw Local Elections all over a England a result of which is an unprecedented amount of support for UKIP (United Kingdom Independence (Ignorance) Party). For those who don't know or who don't reside within the UK, UKIP are a right wing party who advocate British withdrawal from the EU and have a number of other strong right wing views about immigration and taxation. They polled something like 26% of the vote last night and over the past decade they have risen from an unheard of single issue party to a strong voice in British Politics. 

I personally am not a fan of the party and believe they are very similar in view to the BNP (British National Party). However UKIP some how have an air of, undeserved, respectibillity.

What are peoples views? Do you believe that they may gain Parlimentary seats in 2015? I personally think they will continue to grow and may end up becomming a much larger force in British politics, which I fear is not a good thing


----------



## Eledhwen (May 3, 2013)

UKIP are trying to distance themselves from the nationalist parties; they will not accept into membership anyone who has been a BNP or EDL member; but they have no defence against fresh extremists! Nigel Farage also said on BBC radio that he would repeal the no smoking ban, making pubs once more unusable by myself.

If successions of UK governments had been a bit less keen on rolling over to have their tummies tickled by the EU 'parliament', there might not be a UKIP to worry about. In 1974, the UK voted to join a Common Market. What we've ended up with are petty rules and regulations governing the minutiae of trade, and Europe-wide laws that force the UK into decisions the voters disapprove of. We saw trade barriers raised at lightning speed as soon as Foot & Mouth or BSE hit the headlines, with our nearest neighbours being the most reluctant to lower them again after the all-clear had been sounded. We've seen ridiculous agricultural and fishing policies resulting in waste and overproduction. The British remember stuff like that.

And the people who actually make the laws - the Commissioners - are not even elected! The MEPs are a kind of House of Lords (note the words "adopt", "influence" and "supervision" in the role of MEPs in the legislature here): http://www.chcs.org.uk/eu-law-making-process.htm

Now the main parties have been scared merde-less into paying attention to the concerns of those who voted for them. About time. Open movement of trade and people is what we originally voted for; and that's all we should have today.


----------

